# Mitutoyo Protractor made in USA??



## TerryH (May 27, 2018)

I'm needing to buy a protractor. Have lots of Mitutoyo measuring equipment already. Those tools are all made in Japan and the quality speaks for itself but I'm always careful when I purchase them considering how many fakes there are out there. So I see 968 series protractors on Amazon, at Grainger etc.. and they all say made in the USA. Some don't say Mitutoyo on the head. Just made in the USA. Do they make some of these here or are these are not really Mitutoyo?

https://www.grainger.com/product/MITUTOYO-Protractor-1ARY5

https://www.amazon.com/Mitutoyo-968...527477701&sr=1-2&keywords=mitutoyo+protractor


----------



## dlane (May 27, 2018)

New / old  US  ones are better, electronic protractors are everywhere that work ok for a while, Amazon


----------



## darkzero (May 28, 2018)

If you purchase from a reputable vendor generally you shouldn't have to worry about being a knock off. Also with things like Mitutoyo fakes, they usually only fake the items that are very popular & have been around for quite some time. I don't see them going through the trouble to knock off an inexpensive item like this type of  protractor that is not a considerably popular item from Mitutoyo.

Mitutoyo does/had have products produced in the USA & it's usually products like this rather than calipers, micrometers, height gages, dial indicators, etc. but I have seen older USA made dial indicators. I have also seen Mitutoyo products without their name on it anywhere, very rarely but I have seen some. No experience with their protractors though. If you email them I'm sure they will answer you. They have always answered my questions promptly.


----------



## extropic (May 28, 2018)

I just downloaded the Mitutoyo .pdf catalog (73MB file) and, to my surprise, item numbers starting with 968 are not listed in the Numerical Index.
I think a phone call to Mitutoyo is in order (888) 648-8869.
let us know what you find out.


----------



## TerryH (May 28, 2018)

Thanks for the responses everyone. I ended up getting a very nice used Starrett C493B on Ebay for $30 to my door.


----------



## randyjaco (May 28, 2018)

I guess I'd better take better care of mine. I didn't realize that they had gotten so expensive. I think I paid a dollar or two for the ones I've got 

Randy


----------



## TerryH (May 28, 2018)

randyjaco said:


> I guess I'd better take better care of mine. I didn't realize that they had gotten so expensive. I think I paid a dollar or two for the ones I've got
> 
> Randy



C493B is $85 new. Figured $30 was a deal.


----------

